# Big Dog Shootout 2018



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

NSC field.









NSC podium.









Whelen Modified podium.









Open Competition podium.









Fairgrounds podium.









Jalopy podium.


----------

